# Where do you buy your oils?



## chrisnkelley (Nov 9, 2010)

I am interested in where all of you buy your oils.  I'm particularly interested in getting some cocoa and shea butters and some castor oil.  Who has a good product, good price, good shipping?  TIA!


----------



## meadowyck (Nov 9, 2010)

I love www.oilsbynature.com  There oils have improved my soaps.

I'm also just down the road so I can pick up from them as well.  I use to get oils from other places but my soaps were never what they are now that I purchase my oils from oils by nature.

oh there is another place can't remember the name (I don't purchase from them that often, more for special oils like cherry, pumpkin, lanolin) it is in Chicago.  Hopefully someone else will come along and provide the name of the one in Chicago.


----------



## cmd439 (Nov 9, 2010)

I like Columbus for larger quantities and Brambleberry or the Soapdish for smaller quantities.


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys!  I just feel overwhelmed!  There are sooo many places to get them, different prices, and who knows what the quality is like!  

Have any of you ordered it on amazon?  I saw several there.


----------



## rubyslippers (Nov 11, 2010)

I get most of my oils from Brambleberry and Camden Grey.


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 17, 2010)

How is Brambleberry usualy for shipping?  I ordered from them on the 13th, but haven't got even a shipping notification yet.  I ordered from a few other places the same day and received all of those packages today already.  Just wondering if they usually take longer?


----------



## rubyslippers (Nov 17, 2010)

chrisnkelley said:
			
		

> How is Brambleberry usualy for shipping?  I ordered from them on the 13th, but haven't got even a shipping notification yet.  I ordered from a few other places the same day and received all of those packages today already.  Just wondering if they usually take longer?



It takes a good week + more  for me to receive a package from BB but when I check their website & get a tracking number, it always appears that they have promptly shipped my order but it gets hung up in the UPS terminal.  It may be at the same terminal for 4 days!  I've never received a shipping notification; you just have to go to their website & check your order to get the package tracking info.  They are very good about including a free sample & are very accommodating if you requests a  particular FO scent as your sample.  I love their products.


----------



## kaelily (Nov 23, 2010)

It takes a good week for me too to get my order from BB.  And when I place an order, I don't get a shipping notification until one or two days later.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 1, 2010)

I haven't had a problem with BB...didn't seem to take too long.


----------

